# Lady kidded with triplets!



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

My doe Lady kidded last night with 2 bucklings and 1 doeling! I'm very happy with these kids  I will be retaining the doeling 

The doeling and one of the bucklings have blue eyes 

The doeling is a flashy red and white


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Adorable! Congrats!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Wow!!! she's such a cutie! Congrats, and great job Lady!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

That's great very cute, so are you keeping the flashy girl?


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I'm keeping the doeling and naming her Ruby Slippers


----------



## fainthearted (Feb 28, 2012)

Beautiful kids


----------



## zubbycat (Oct 14, 2012)

Sooooooo sweet!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute, congrats


----------



## Diane31 (Feb 9, 2013)

Congrats! So cute


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Congrats! Love that name


----------



## ASTONs Dairy (Aug 14, 2012)

Awesome looking babies, you have there Lady, keep up the good work


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Beautiful..love that red..


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Ruby Slippers is a fantastic name for such an adorable sweetie


----------



## iteach64 (Dec 14, 2012)

They are so cute!!!! We should have kids soon.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What pretty babies!!! Congratulations


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

Thank you so much everyone!


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

Here are some pictures I took yesterday:


----------



## ThisLittlePygmyFarm (Feb 13, 2013)

They are super cute! I love the red and white buckling!!


----------

